# Your country's Presidential Palace



## Amrafel

Presidental palace in Bratislava, Slovakia, formerly known as Grassalkovich palace


----------



## i_am_hydrogen

http://ethics.tamu.edu/guest/InTheBox/Houses/Houses.htm


----------



## JMGV196

Palacio Nacional (Guatemala)
















During the war








Salon de recepciones (the lamp iover there is valuated in $10,000,000)


----------



## blogen_

Budapest - Sándor palace

built: 1805
architect: Pollack Mihály


























photos: panoramio.com, picasa.com


----------



## Fede Metal

*Casa Rosada - Pink House*

*ARGENTINA*



















*Madonna in "evita"*




























































from behind













white salon












president´s office


----------



## fuckencio

la moneda-chile (las fotos no son sacadas por mi, me gustaría dar los créditos correspondientes)


----------



## BringMe

Colombia - Casa de Nariño (Nariño Palace)


----------



## kofemord

more from La Moneda Palace, Santiago, Chile










http://www.bananatrips.cl/242d6ti819i-Santiago de Chile-cosas-que-hacer-Moneda-Palace.html










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/49866112










http://www.taringa.net/posts/offtopic/8349296/El-majestuoso-palacio-de-la-moneda.html


----------



## Quall

24 Sussex


IMG_2767 by Michael Cowan, on Flickr


----------



## tommolo

In Italy we have the Palazzo del Quirinale, in Rome. With more than 1200 monumental rooms (only the monumental ones, that is with frescoes or ancient decorations, not considering the others rooms) and roman villas and ruins above the gardens, is one of world's most remarkable palace, even if it is virtually unknown. For more than 500 years it was the official residence of the pope, and now is Italy's presidential palace. With 90000 square meters (some 1000000 square foot) is one of world's largest building. Let's have a look inside! 






































































































































































































































































Before restorations:










with ongoing restorations:










some hidden frescoes found:













































































































Frescoed rooms now with ongoing restorations containing one of the best fresco set by famous Pietro da Cortona, Renaissace painter


























































































































































Famouse frescoes of "singers angels" from renaissance painter Melozzo da Forlì:














































The quirinal hill is the highest of the seven hills of Rome, and it dominates the city with a panoramical 360 degree tower:










...just to show a small fraction of the rooms of the palace. There are also great gardens inside:


















































































Roman ruins beneath the garden
































































Side view from a pintoresque plaza below the palace, near fontana di trevi:


----------



## Lindemann

The *Royal Palace of Madrid* is the official residence of the King of Spain, but it's only used for state ceremonies, since the Royal Family actually doesn't live there.


----------



## the spliff fairy

Buckingham Palace, where the Queen works (660 rooms)












































































Windsor Castle, where she lives (over 1000 rooms)


----------



## Dahlis

The Royal Palace in Stockholm.

1430 rooms


----------



## RussellPeters

The Presidential Palace, India (Rashtrapati Bhavan), The largest Presidential residence in the world.



















Pillar Detail..










One of the many chhatris..










The Gate


----------



## demian z

funny, are you fighting about the numbers of rooms? 
to me, the quirinal and the buckingham _with_ the windsor castle are da king in size and beauty of presidential palaces!


----------



## Los Earth

Please moderators tell these noobs to limit their picture post count to 2-3 pictures
my computer dies in a matter of seconds and I would of liked to enjoy this thread peacefully


----------



## Mr_Dru

The Netherlands

The Hague
Here queen lives.









The Hague
Here the queen works









The Hague
The prime minister house


----------



## xian_chordata

*Istana*

Istana: the official residence of the President of Singapore, and working office of the Prime Minister


----------



## xian_chordata

*Republic of Korea*

Blue House - Official residence of the President of South Korea


----------



## xian_chordata

*Bolivia*

Palacio Quemado - Official residence of the President of Bolivia


----------



## Сталин

*Kremlin*​ 


>





>


----------



## cyberurban

In Vietnam:
http://www.worldisround.com/photos/30/12/578_o.jpg


----------



## cyberurban

Reunification Palace's the first presidental palace in Vietnam:


----------



## Bogdy

ThatOneGuy said:


> The grandest building in Romania (although not the prettiest):


Actually this is the palace of Parliament, not the romanian Presidential Palace, and it doesn't look so ugly as we do it, and that photo is one of the first photos with Romanian Parliament after construction, when there were no trees.

and a current photo:

Palace of the Parliament (People`s house) - Casa Poporului - Bucharest, Romania by ACM83, on Flickr


Bucharest, Casa Poporului by Rapsak, on Flickr


Casa Poporului 33 by Tavisor, on Flickr


Casa Poporului 47 by Tavisor, on Flickr


Casa Poporului 50 by Tavisor, on Flickr


Casa Poporului 44 by Tavisor, on Flickr

That's the Romanian Presidential Palace, *Cotroceni Palace*


Palatul Cotroceni - Cotroceni Palace by charadesparty, on Flickr


Palatul Cotroceni - Cotroceni Palace by charadesparty, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL

^^Some more photos with the *Cotroceni Presidential Palace* in Bucharest



_On Cotroceni Hill, in 1679, Şerban Cantacuzino built a monastery. This was the place where a palace was built by French architect Paul Gottereau for King Carol I of the Romanians in 1888. 

In 1977, Nicolae Ceauşescu made the palace a guest house, and the old church of Cantacuzino was demolished in 1985. Since 1991, Cotroceni Palace has been the residence of the Romanian President. The National Cotroceni Museum is open to the public._(Wikipedia)






Aerial view. In this photo you can see the two courtyards of the palace, the one of the 17th century monastery (left) and the one of the 19th century palace (right).

From bing.com/maps​










Photos by Gabriel Avramovici​

























































​


----------



## 02Adams

amazing.....


----------



## ahehe_96

PALACIO DEL GOBERNADOR 
the official residence of the governor-general of the Philippines during Spanish occupation in the Philippines , it was badly destroy by an earthquake and the general move to malacanang it was said temporary because the palacio del gobernador would be reconstruct but it never happend now palacio del gobernador is now used by commission. on election


----------



## Cerulean

Istana Negara, the old royal palace for the King of Malaysia.










It is now a museum after the new one completed.










Also, Istana Malawati, the royal palace (for the same king) in Putrajaya.


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne

Rīga castle in Latvia
























(Currently undergoing repairs)

And it's probably worth adding pictures of Rundāle palace although it is just a tourist attraction nowadays.








A large picture of the park
A large picture of the main entrance
A large picture of the interior during filming of Anna Karenina


----------



## freeksregistration

delete


----------



## mckeenan

Spain - Moncloa Palace, Madrid (official president residence and office):










Moncloa is more a complex than a palace. They keep it a bit too secretive because of security reasons. You can find many pics of the main entrance, where foreign leaders use to be received, but you won't find many pictures of the interior and surroundings. They even thought on blocking google's street view around the spot. An aerial view:










Spain - Zarzuela Palace, Madrid (Official residence of the King, Chief of State)










* the Zarzuela palace is a relatively small residence which was chosen by the King instead of the larger Palacio Real (Royal palace). Some pics of the Palacio Real were already posted, but i'll just add one:










Some spanish regional president residences:

Basque Country - Ajuria Enea, Vitoria-Gazteiz (Basque "lehendakari" regional president residence and office):










Catalonia - Casa de los Canónigos, Barcelona (Catalonian regional president residence):










photo by http://bcnenfotos.blogspot.com.es

Andalusia - San Telmo Palace (official residence of the Andalusian regional president):










Valencia - Fuentehermosa Palace, Valencia (official residence of the Valenncian regional president):


----------



## JMGA196

Well, here in Guatemala, in 1919 dictator Manuel Estrada Cabrera wanted to demolish the old Presidential Palace, which had been severely damaged by 1917 earthquakes, and build a new one for the centenary f Guatemala's independency, in 1921. Using that as a perfect excuse, he demolished it and held a "competition" between italian architects Guido Albani and Francisco D'Amico. 

This was the winner, Albani's design:










And this, D'Amico's:










Everything was prepared for the construction start, but after Estrada Cabrera was removed from office in 1920, the national assembly decided a new design was required for the centenary celebration. With a very limited budget, they built in three months this horrible wooden building:










Luckily, the "Palacio de Cartón" (Cardboard Palace) as it was called, burned down in 1925. In 1927, president Lázaro Chacón held another competition for a new presidential palace. The competition was won by artist Agustín Iriate, but his work never came to be. Finally, in 1937, another dictator, Jorge Ubico published the basis for the design and construction of the palace and installed its first stone. The new building was finished in January 1943. It was finally opened in November of the same year. This is how it looked back in the day:










And this is how it looks today:








[/QUOTE]














































This is what you find when you enter Palacio Nacional:


----------



## ahehe_96

OFFICIAL PALACE OF THE PHILIPPINES
MALACANANG PALACE
NAT GEO DOCCUMENTARY 
INSIDE MALACANANG 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3U_IbKiUN3c


----------



## sepul

Putrajaya, Malaysia


SunSet at Putrajaya by Abdul Mah, on Flickr


----------



## kevo123

*Bogor Palace, Bogor, Indonesia*

The original colonial building on the site of Istana Bogor was a mansion named Buitenzorg (also Sans Souci, meaning: Without a care in Dutch), which dates back to 1745 as a country retreat for the Dutch Governors to escape the heat and diseases of Batavia. The location for the new palace was discovered by Baron van Imhoff on 10th of August 1744, in a village named "Kampong Baroe". On the site he ordered a mansion to be built, however the construction wasn't completed by the end of his career in 1750 and thus it was continued by his preceder Jacob Mossel. An extensive renovation of the palace occurred under Governor-General Herman Willem Daendels (1808 – 1811). The palace was further expanded into two floors, with a new wing added in the east and west of the original structure.

Later the new governor general Baron van der Capellen (1817-1826) added a small dome on the roof of the main building and founded the botanical garden next to the palace ground. However in 1834, an earthquake triggered by the volcanic eruption of Mount Salak, heavily damaged the old palace of Buitenzorg. The ruined palace was then demolished and rebuilt into its present form in 1856— this time with only one storey instead of the original two, as a precaution against further earthquakes.

From 1870 to 1942 the Istana Bogor served as the official residence of the Dutch Governor General, however state affairs are still largely conducted in Batavia. Since its foundation, a total of 44 Governor-General of the Dutch East Indies had resided in the palace. It is recently nominated as Indonesia's official presidential palace.









https://www.flickr.com/photos/holliberlin/15947731271









https://www.flickr.com/photos/drhenkenstein/6756308879









https://www.flickr.com/photos/drhenkenstein/6756307767









http://adiedoes.blogspot.com/2013/04/jaga-malam-di-istana-bogor.html









http://jalancapek.blogspot.com/2013/03/istana-bogor.html









http://jalancapek.blogspot.com/2013/03/istana-bogor.html









http://satker-mccbappenas.blogspot.com/2014/02/mcc-kunjungi-istana-bogor.html









https://www.flickr.com/photos/edojohanes/2534973253


----------



## kevo123

*Jakarta presidential palace compound, Jakarta, Indonesia*

Since its foundation Merdeka palace have never truly served the country as the presidential palace nor the governor generals' official residence. It is mostly used as a venue for important events of the government, while the governor generals took residence in Bogor Palace... previous presidents such as Suharto and Susilo took residence in their private home, instead of the palace. The palace complex consist of several buildings, the oldest of which are Merdeka Palace and Negara Palace.

Merdeka Palace today serve mainly as a symbol of the government. It face south towards Merdeka Square and was built in 1879.. the palace was build because Negara palace need more space to accommodate increasing administrative need.









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/68924206

^^ the palace is not as open as Bogor Palace, thus there's very little photo of what the interior actually looked like..









https://www.flickr.com/photos/sucipic/2397603529

^^ a rare picture of the garden in the inner courtyard..



















http://kepustakaan-presiden.pnri.go.id/presidential_palace/subpage/?box=detail&id=1


----------



## Dexter Morgan

*Áras an Uachtaráin is the official residence of the President of Ireland.

It is located in the Phoenix Park on the northside of Dublin.*


----------



## DanMB

North Korea's presidential palace:


----------



## Raphael10000Kazan

*Republic Of Tatarstan*


----------



## EMArg

Next page ->


----------



## EMArg

Casa Rosada ("Pink House"), the Presidental Palace of Argentina, in the city of Buenos Aires:


----------



## EMArg

(Edit)


----------



## KavirajG

State House, Mauritius - Official residence and office of the President (ceremonial position only because there's the Prime Minister)

MAURITIUS - State House by Panjanaden Roddy, on Flickr




























State House Mauritius


----------



## BenjaminBern

we dont have a president in swiss
but 7 main ministers, and this is the parliament building


----------



## EMArg

More on the Casa Rosada, Buenos Aires:


----------



## EMArg




----------



## EMArg

^^


On HD:


----------



## cihatozfe

my favorite Poland...


----------



## 112998

We have in the Netherlands 3 palaces for the king
Huis ten Bosch - The Hague
Residential palace of the king in the woods.









Paleis Noordeinde - The Hague
The working palace of the king 









Paleis op de Dam - Amsterdam
Reception palace for official guests and exhibitions


----------



## keliautigera

*Historical Presidential Palace, Kaunas, Lithuania*

The Historical Presidential Palace (Lithuanian: Istorinė Prezidentūra) is a Neo-baroque building in the Old Town of Kaunas, Lithuania, that served as the Presidential Palace during the interwar years (1919-1940).


----------



## gfacosta

Someone already posted the brazilian presidential palace, but i'll post some pics of the former presidential palace, in Rio, Palácio do Catete:














































And why not post a picture of our former royal palace? Quinta da Boa Vista


----------



## Georgius

Presidential Palace,Athens


----------



## EMArg

*Cardiff, Wales: Senedd (National Assembly)*






The Senedd, also known as the National (or Welsh) Assembly building, houses the debating chamber and three committee rooms for the National Assembly for Wales in Cardiff. The 5,308-square-metre (57,100 sq ft) Senedd building was opened by Queen Elizabeth II on 1 March 2006 and the total cost was £69.6 million, which included £49.7M in construction costs. The Senedd is part of the National Assembly estate that includes Tŷ Hywel and the Pierhead Building. After two selection processes, the decision was taken that the debating chamber would be on a new site, called Site 1E, at Capital Waterside in Cardiff Bay. The Pritzker Prize-winning architect Richard Rogers won an international architectural design competition, managed by RIBA Competitions, to design the building. It was designed to be sustainable with use of renewable technologies and be energy efficient. The building was awarded an "Excellent" certification by the Building Research Establishment Environmental Assessment Method (BREEAM), the highest ever awarded in Wales, and was nominated for the 2006 Stirling Prize. The Senedd was constructed in two phases, the first in 2001 and the second from August 2003 until it was handed over to the National Assembly in February 2006. Between phases, the National Assembly changed contractors and the project's management structure, but retained Rogers as the scheme architect. The building was nearly six times over budget and four years and 10 months late, compared to the original estimates of the project in 1997. Total costs rose due to unforeseen security measures after the 11 September attacks, and because the National Assembly did not have an independent cost appraisal of the project until December 2000, three years after the original estimate. Phase 2 costs rose by less than 6% over budget, and that phase was six months late.


----------



## EMArg

^^


In HD:


----------



## Crowd.

Aq Orda - the presidential palace in Astana, Kazakhstan
































































View from the presidential palace


----------



## UztoUS

heres our royal palace


----------



## UztoUS

my 'second' country has many palaces

This is Kagan Palace









but the president lives here


----------



## wakka12

The Presidents House in Phoenix park in dublin


----------



## UztoUS

i have a question. how easy is it to go inside these palaces in your country? is it open to visitors?


----------



## JMGA196

*Palacio Nacional de la Cultura, Guatemala City*









*Pflunkert - Don Drone Guatemala* 


<Angus & Julia Stone - Silver Coin> by Loading.jpg, en Flickr

Guatemala City - [Guatemala] by 2onzeroad, en Flickr

Guatemala City - [Guatemala] by 2onzeroad, en Flickr

Guatemala City - [Guatemala] by 2onzeroad, en Flickr

Guatemala City - [Guatemala] by 2onzeroad, en Flickr

Guatemala City - [Guatemala] by 2onzeroad, en Flickr

Guatemala City - [Guatemala] by 2onzeroad, en Flickr

Guatemala City - [Guatemala] by 2onzeroad, en Flickr

Guatemala City - [Guatemala] by 2onzeroad, en Flickr


----------

